# Removing the chrome strips from the door



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am considering vinyl wrapping the chrome door strips and need some information / help on removing the strips, sourcing some good vinyl, and also the best way to actually wrap them. 
I would like to black them out. Any suggestions? I did a cursory look for threads but found mostly plasti-dip and questions.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I am considering vinyl wrapping the chrome door strips and need some information / help on removing the strips, sourcing some good vinyl, and also the best way to actually wrap them.
> I would like to black them out. Any suggestions? I did a cursory look for threads but found mostly plasti-dip and questions.


I'd love a write up on the whole process if you figure it out, that's a great idea

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> I'd love a write up on the whole process if you figure it out, that's a great idea
> 
> 11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
> 04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


OK as soon as I figure out how.:dazed052:


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> OK as soon as I figure out how.:dazed052:


Thank you !

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

You may be better off doing a junk yard swap. I believe someone said that the LS has black trim. Or maybe make a post and see if someone with a LS would trade you.
The trim just pry's off, I dont think there is any screws or anything. Thats how my others cars are at least.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BlakeCary said:


> You may be better off doing a junk yard swap. I believe someone said that the LS has black trim. Or maybe make a post and see if someone with a LS would trade you.
> The trim just pry's off, I dont think there is any screws or anything. Thats how my others cars are at least.


I tried to locate some. I have purchased the appliques for the rear that are black, but so far no luck on the rest. I have that also posted in my WTB thread.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone know the years and trim levels that came with the black trim and also the black steering wheel trim?

Also maybe the RPO code as well?

Found a few related threads:

Remove chrome window trim to plastidip?

Chrome strips under the window and on the trunk

To Chrome or to Black out?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have talked to a number of professional wrappers (vinyl) and they all said same thing - don't bother as it will fail at the ends and start peeling within a few months. So, I am back to the purchase route. I may plasti-dip in the mean time though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BlakeCary said:


> You may be better off doing a junk yard swap. I believe someone said that the LS has black trim. Or maybe make a post and see if someone with a LS would trade you.
> The trim just pry's off, I dont think there is any screws or anything. That's how my others cars are at least.


You are correct Sir! I learned this first hand at Lordstown2017. They pop off by lifting up slowly at one end and gently slide your hand towards the other end as you progressively lift up to remove the "seal" as its called. I purchased/traded a set in the parking lot of the hotel we stayed at. Does anyone that was there remember the name of the guy I swapped with? Or at least his handle? 

Well anyway, if they are difficult to remove, they might be stuck due to soap residue and other contaminants picked up over the years, so just push up along the entire length until it starts to move. The appliques (the fake window portion at the rear of the vehicle) are a bit finicky, so I would buy some of the small plastic pins (?) that hold them in place before I would remove them. They do just pop off with a bit of force though.


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

Did you ever get anywhere with this? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Spoolin6Spd said:


> Did you ever get anywhere with this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I currently have the black seals on the doors and have been overwhelmed with other "To Do" lists, so the appliques are still sitting in a box. My description of how to remove them was from when the guy I swapped with changed out his. I included a set of chrome ones in the deal that I had bought from someone on the forum. I still do not know the name of the guy who I bought them from if that is what you mean.


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

I was mainly just wondering what you'd found out. So if I was able to find a set of LS trim and appliques, in theory they should just swap right over? And not sure I understand the part about the appliques pins do they just break? 


Blasirl said:


> I currently have the black seals on the doors and have been overwhelmed with other "To Do" lists, so the appliques are still sitting in a box. My description of how to remove them was from when the guy I swapped with changed out his. I included a set of chrome ones in the deal that I had bought from someone on the forum. I still do not know the name of the guy who I bought them from if that is what you mean.



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Spoolin6Spd said:


> I was mainly just wondering what you'd found out. So if I was able to find a set of LS trim and appliques, in theory they should just swap right over? And not sure I understand the part about the appliques pins do they just break?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes they do. If you look at the back of the appliques, there is no way to easily pop them off without breaking at least one. How many pins did you get with the ones you acquired? If your lucky, with the few you probably got with the black ones and the few that might be ok when you pop off yours, you might have enough to make it work. Otherwise just buy some more at the dealer.

When I bought mine they came with six pins.




Click to enlarge


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Yes they do. If you look at the back of the appliques, there is no way to easily pop them off without breaking at least one. How many pins did you get with the ones you acquired? If your lucky, with the few you probably got with the black ones and the few that might be ok when you pop off yours, you might have enough to make it work. Otherwise just buy some more at the dealer.
> 
> When I bought mine they came with six pins.


I haven't acquired any of the trim/appliques yet. Is it hard to come by? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Spoolin6Spd said:


> I haven't acquired any of the trim/appliques yet. Is it hard to come by?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The link for them is in post #9.

*Edit:* See Black door Trim for a parts diagram

For Part #'s: Chrome Strips under the window

To see backside of Appliques


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks. Ordering Black trim/appliques currently.:th_salute:


----------



## Tater333 (Sep 3, 2020)

So I originally looked at this thread to figure out how to do the chrome delete. After looking on the Internet for vinyl wrap which in reality is only around $35 I went to Hobby lobby and bought two of their vinyl wrap rolls. 72“ x 12“ total cost $15. And this stuff sticks like glue. Had to utilize a heat gun to get around any corners. It was fairly time intensive. But the look is great.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Vinyl huh? Keep us posted on how long it lasts. I see you are in Michigan, I went to two different professional wrapper shops and they both told me basically the same thing. Winter will kill the wrap and they did not want customer returns. Hopefully this works out for you though as $15 is way cheaper than the route I went.

P.S. I actually have an extra set of LS window seals and rear door appliques that I will eventually list for sale.


----------

